# Asus VN279QLB Guter Gaming Monitor?



## Ratibor (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo leute

Ich bin eben auf den Asus VN279QLB monitor gestoßen und bin nun am überlegen diesen in naher zukunft mal auszuprobieren. Den kompletten Test bei prad kann ich leider nicht lesen allerdings heißt es er soll ein super gaming monitor sein. Hat da womöglich jemand zugriff zum test und kann mir das wichtigste zusammenfassen? Hat auch womöglich schon jemand diesen Monitor bei sich stehen und kann mir etwas erzählen? In den specs vom Monitor auf der asus seite steht das hier:  

Signal Frequency
Analog Signal Frequency : 31.5 ~ 67.5 KHz(H) / 56 ~ 75 Hz (V)
Digital Signal Frequency : 31.5 ~ 67.5 KHz(H) / 56 ~ 75 Hz (V)

Bedeutet das, dass wenn der monitor sich nur auf 60 hz einstellen lässt ich ihn ohne probleme auf 75 hz übertakten kann?


grüße


----------



## Ratibor (3. Oktober 2013)

Na looos etwas hilfe gefälligst! 

Den Test habe ich mittlerweile freigeschaltet und durchgelesen allerdings weiß ich immer noch nicht auf wie viel hz der monitor sich einstellen lässt. :/


----------



## Deltablue (21. Oktober 2013)

56 ~ 75 Hz (V) bedeutet, dass der Monitor nativ bei einigen Auflösungen mit bis zu 75Hz arbeitet - ob dies jedoch auch in der höchsten Auflösung möglich ist, kann ich Dir so pauschal nicht sagen - von einen "übertakten" kann jedoch nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2013)

Der monitor kann bis 75 Hz arbeiten. natürlich muss man herausbekommen, ob die 75hz auch auf 1920x1080 Pixel gehen.


----------



## Ratibor (21. Oktober 2013)

hmm danke für die antworten. Ich werde mal bei asus anrufen und nachfragen.

grüße


----------



## Isn0gud (12. November 2013)

Hi,

Hat du schon rausgefunden ob der Monitor bei 1920er Auflösung 75Hz mitmacht?
...und hast du den Monitor vll sogar gekauft und kannst ein paar Erfahrungen posten? Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mir den zuleg!

lg


----------



## DaStash (20. Dezember 2013)

Und wie ist der Stand? Überlege mir auch den Monitor zu kaufen.

MfG


----------



## Ratibor (3. Januar 2014)

Sorry leider hatte ich in letzter zeit andere Sorgen weshalb ich mich nicht weiter informiert habe und auch nicht so aktiv im forum sein konnte. Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir den jetzt einfach mal im laden zu kaufen und auszuprobieren und falls er mir gefällt behalte ich ihn falls nicht geht er eben zurück... scheint aber nirgends vorrätig zu sein in berlin. Ich versuche bescheid zu geben sobald ich ihn getestet habe.

grüße


----------



## Schauderwelz (3. Januar 2014)

Genau den habe ich mir auch rausgesammelt nach meinem 120Hz Eizo Desaster 

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Ratibor (7. Januar 2014)

Leider gibt es diesen monitor hier momentan nirgends weshalb ich mir einfach mal den asus mx279h bei cyberport mitgenommen haben...leider nur 60hz was schon bei einiges games nervt (battlefield ist nicht wirklich spielbar...) Spiele wie z.b. batman oder assassins creed sind mit 60hz mehr als akzeptabel und das bild ist zwar nicht perfekt da der monitor wie prad es beschrieben hat eine abenteuerliche gamma kurve hat und das merkt man leider sehr gut. Den monitor habe ich einfach mal mitgenommen um zu schauen wie so ein ips panel monitor denn so ist. Ich werde noch c.a. 1 woche auf im spielen und ihn dann zurückgeben und hoffen der dieser monitor hier bald verfügbar sein wird.

grüße


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich mache gerade meinen 2ten Asus VN279QLB für die RMA fertig.
Der erste fiepte und hatte nen pixelfehler und der zweite fiept und hat rechts unten nen lichthof. 
Das mit dem fiepen scheint wohl auch kein Einzelfall zu sein, ansonsten ist der Monitor super.
Gute Ausstattung, gutes Bild und für mich schnell genug zum zocken.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Januar 2014)

@Ratibor: unspielbar würde ich jetzt nicht sagen nur weil es nen 60Hz Monitor ist. Das wäre für mich jammern auf hohem niveau battlefield 4 sieht auf 60hz genauso aus wie bei dem 120Hz Eizo den ich kurzzeitig hatte. Der 120Hz WOW Effekt trat überhaupt nicht bei mir auf beim zocken (egal welche Spiele)
Und ob im Windows die Maus flüssiger läuft ist mir mehr oder minder egal.


@JoM79: die Zweite RMA schon.... Fiepen finde ich allerdings auch ein absolutes NoGo, man hat ja immerhin nicht immer nen Headset auf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> @Ratibor: unspielbar würde ich jetzt nicht sagen nur weil es nen 60Hz Monitor ist. Das wäre für mich jammern auf hohem niveau battlefield 4 sieht auf 60hz genauso aus wie bei dem 120Hz Eizo den ich kurzzeitig hatte. Der 120Hz WOW Effekt trat überhaupt nicht bei mir auf beim zocken (egal welche Spiele)
> Und ob im Windows die Maus flüssiger läuft ist mir mehr oder minder egal.
> 
> 
> @JoM79: die Zweite RMA schon.... Fiepen finde ich allerdings auch ein absolutes NoGo, man hat ja immerhin nicht immer nen Headset auf.


 
Ach echt net?
Komisch schon allein beim treffen müsstest da schon deutlich was merken.
Vileicht haste ja auch zu kurz drann gespielt hättest mal 2-3Tagen drann spielen sollen und danach wieder auf 60Hz schon merkste nen riesen unterschied.
Bei Dota2 war beim mir z.b gleich der WOW Effekt da.
Bei BF4 schon allein den Tower vom Panzer drehen ging viel schneller/besser als auf 60Hz.
Ok vileicht haste es ja nur *ausgeblendet* weil das Bild so schlecht war.
Das ist wie beim mein 27" IPS gewesen am anfang WOW geiles Bild aber danach hab ich erstmal mit bekommen das er nen total hohen InPutLag hatte.....
Und das ist ein NoGo wer wenigstenns etwas erreichen will in Shooter das hat auch das tolle Bild nicht ausgleichen können.
Nicht nur die Maus ist flüssiger da kommt noch das scrollen dazu net mehr so ruckelig sondern schön sauber und geschmeidig
D.h aber net das 60Hz nix mehr taugen nur sollte man das auf jedenfall mal getestet haben wer viel zockt.

Achja du musst die Spiele natürlich dann auch auf 144Hz stellen(vileicht vergessen?^^)
Normal steht es auf 60Hz auch wenn du aufm Desktop 144Hz laufen hast.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde den Effekt bei BF4 nicht so hoch, bei BF3 war es irgendwie mehr.
Und besser war ich mit dem 144Hz Monitor auch nicht, da hat die Zowie Maus schon eher was gebracht.
Im allgemeinen würde ich einfach mal behaupten, dass jeder Mensch Bewegungen anders wahrnimmt und daher ein Vergleich nur schlecht möglich ist.
Es ist alles sehr subjektiv und nen hoher Inputlag stört mich jetzt auch z.B. nicht so entscheidend.
Ich sag ja auch nicht zu jedem das er sich ne 150K Leitung holen, nur damit er nen niedrigen Ping hat.
Und nur so nebenbei, wer sich über nen Inputlag von 15ms aufregt und ne Ping von 40ms hat, den kann ich sowieso nicht verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2014)

Eine 40 Ping führt aber nicht zu einer verzögerten Mauseingabe. Ein niedriger Input ist schon spürbar im direkten Vergleich. Das kann man ganz gut beobachten wenn man bei BF3 vsync einschaltet, was einen ähnlichen Effekt hat. 

Weniger problematisch empfinde ich da die 60 hz, auch bei schnellen Spielen nicht.

@Leitwolf
Ähm, erkläre doch mal bitte warum man den Panzertower mit 60hz weniger schnell drehen kann, dass ergibt ja eigentlich gar kein Sinn, da der einzige Unterschied die Bewegungsschärfe ist. ^^

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Eine 40 Ping führt aber nicht zu einer verzögerten Mauseingabe. Ein niedriger Input ist schon spürbar im direkten Vergleich. Das kann man ganz gut beobachten wenn man bei BF3 vsync einschaltet, was einen ähnlichen Effekt hat.


 Klar verzögert der Ping die Mauseingabe nicht, aber die Zeit bis der Server weiss das ich was gemacht habe.
Wobei ein höherer Ping bei Battlefield ja egal ist, wenn nicht sogar von Vorteil.
Und gefühlt merkt man den Unterschied beim Inputlag in BF4 nicht so wie in BF3.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

Die maus ist bei dem 60 hz monitor hier viel langsamer und das trotz niedriger latenzzeit. Auf meinem 17 zoller mit 75hz hatte ich schon um einiges mehr spaß als auf dem 60 hz monitor hier. Vorallem beim fliegen merkt man das sehr stark aber es kommt eben auch darauf an wie man bf einstellt. Bei meinem 75hz und damals bei den 120/144HZ monitoren habe ich bf3 auf 70 fps beschrenkt und das ergab eine schnelle und flüsse maus als auch ein sehr flüssiges bild. Bei dem 60hz monitor wird die maus etwas schwammig wenn ich die fps auf 70 beschrenke weshalb ich sie dann eben auf 60-65 beschrenken muss und das ist eben nicht mehr das gleiche.60 HZ und ego shooter sind nicht wirklich vereinbar. ;P Ich spiele kaum noch css aber ich habe es einfach mal ausprobiert um zu sehen wie es mit dem monitor ist und auch dort hatte ich kaum noch spaß. Die fps sind dort auf 100 fixiert. Mit meinem 75hz monitor ist alles super und mit den gaming monitoren natürlich eh. 

grüße

EDIT: @ JOM  Wie siehts denn mit den HZ beim VN279QLB aus? Sind 75 hz bei full hd einstellbar oder nicht? Ich hoffe du hast den monitor nicht per hdmi angeschlossen.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

@ Schauderwalz  

Welchen eizo hattest du denn eigentlich? Wusste garnicht dass eizo mittlerweile auch dabei ist und was ich gefunden habe ist dieser monitor hier :  EIZO: FORIS - FG2421 
ein 240HZ Monitor mit VA Panel O_o Kurz mal im internet informiert und herausgefunden, dass ein VA Panel ungefähr genauso hochwertig wie ein ips panel ist. Fall das der monitor ist den du hattest dann würde ich gerne wissen was genau an dem nicht gepasst hat?


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Die maus ist bei dem 60 hz monitor hier viel langsamer und das trotz niedriger latenzzeit. Auf meinem 17 zoller mit 75hz hatte ich schon um einiges mehr spaß als auf dem 60 hz monitor hier. Vorallem beim fliegen merkt man das sehr stark aber es kommt eben auch darauf an wie man bf einstellt. Bei meinem 75hz und damals bei den 120/144HZ monitoren habe ich bf3 auf 70 fps beschrenkt und das ergab eine schnelle und flüsse maus als auch ein sehr flüssiges bild. Bei dem 60hz monitor wird die maus etwas schwammig wenn ich die fps auf 70 beschrenke weshalb ich sie dann eben auf 60-65 beschrenken muss und das ist eben nicht mehr das gleiche.60 HZ und ego shooter sind nicht wirklich vereinbar. ;P Ich spiele kaum noch css aber ich habe es einfach mal ausprobiert um zu sehen wie es mit dem monitor ist und auch dort hatte ich kaum noch spaß. Die fps sind dort auf 100 fixiert. Mit meinem 75hz monitor ist alles super und mit den gaming monitoren natürlich eh.
> 
> grüße
> 
> EDIT: @ JOM  Wie siehts denn mit den HZ beim VN279QLB aus? Sind 75 hz bei full hd einstellbar oder nicht? Ich hoffe du hast den monitor nicht per hdmi angeschlossen.


 
Warum sollte eine Mauseingabe bei 60Hz langsamer sein als bei 120/144Hz?  

MfG


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @ Schauderwalz
> 
> Welchen eizo hattest du denn eigentlich? Wusste garnicht dass eizo mittlerweile auch dabei ist und was ich gefunden habe ist dieser monitor hier :  EIZO: FORIS - FG2421
> ein 240HZ Monitor mit VA Panel O_o Kurz mal im internet informiert und herausgefunden, dass ein VA Panel ungefähr genauso hochwertig wie ein ips panel ist. Fall das der monitor ist den du hattest dann würde ich gerne wissen was genau an dem nicht gepasst hat?


 

Einfach mal die Amazon Bewertungen durchlesen.
Der Eizo wär schon längst mein weil VA und 120Hz eig. perfekt sein sollte nur leider haben gefühlt 8von10 Monitore Macken schlechte Farben Pixeliges Bild u.s.w.
Den kannste nur auf gut Glück bestellen z.Z und hoffen das de nen sauberes Teil bekommst.
Wenn man nach den Tests geht sollte es der Perfekte Monitor sein und leute die nen guten erwischt haben bestätigen das auch.
Am besten noch paar Wochen warten Eizo bietet ja schon ne *überarbeitung* an oder gleich 5Stück auf einmal bestellen und Glück haben bei einem.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

keine ahnung... ich habe nur von anfang an gemerkt dass die maus schon bei windows etwas schwammiger ist und natürlich nicht so flüssig. Warum 70fps bei 60hz die maus um einiges schwammiger macht als bei 75HZ und mehr weiß ich auch nicht aber es ist so 

grüße


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

@Leitwolf oh ok danke für die info... aber wie genau soll ich das verstehen? Wird sich das noch besser oder ... Hört sich ja schon sehr seltsam an. O_o


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube da hast du Dir was eingebildet. 
Eventuell hattest du vsync an, was zu solchen lags führt oder aber du verwechselt Bewegungsunschärfe mit Verzögerung. Letzteres kann gleich hoch oder niedrig sein, egal ob nun 60 oder mehr Hz. 

MfG


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

nönö kein vsync keine einbildung keine verwechslung.  Falls n 60 hz moni hast einfach mal fps auf 60,65,70 fps und so weiter fixieren und vielleicht auch auf 55 ... Da ändert sich die geschwindigkeit/flüssigkeit der maus sehr stark.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

Ok ich habe es nochmal getestet und der unterschied ist tatsächlich doch nicht so stark. Mit 75hz ist es zwar trotzdem besser aber es ist zumindest bei bf3 beim schießen mehr als akzeptabel, allerdings macht das fliegen keinen spaß... es kommt mir so vor als hätte ich einen leichten inputlag. Womöglich ist es auch einfach der monitor und es hat nichts mit den 60hz zu tun ich weiß es nicht. 

grüße


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Januar 2014)

Tja so ist es leider ich hoffe das Eizo sich da beeilt und die Macken beseitigt.
Ich kann kaum noch warten wieder nen 120Hz Monitor zu haben mit nen besseren Bild als der Asus.
Also kann ich nur auf Eizo hoffen oder auf den neue Monitor von Asus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Ok ich habe es nochmal getestet und der unterschied ist tatsächlich doch nicht so stark. Mit 75hz ist es zwar trotzdem besser aber es ist zumindest bei bf3 beim schießen mehr als akzeptabel, allerdings macht das fliegen keinen spaß... es kommt mir so vor als hätte ich einen leichten inputlag. Womöglich ist es auch einfach der monitor und es hat nichts mit den 60hz zu tun ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> grüße


 
Also mein alter Monitor rennt auch mit 75Hz und das merk ich sehr vor allem wenn ich erst auf nen  60Hz IPS Panel gespielt hab.
Das mit dem tower drehen beim Panzer in BF4 mit 144Hz geht auf jedenfall auch schneller ka wie ich das erklären soll wenn man dann wieder auf 60Hz zockt dann ist das viel träger.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @ Schauderwalz
> 
> Welchen eizo hattest du denn eigentlich? Wusste garnicht dass eizo mittlerweile auch dabei ist und was ich gefunden habe ist dieser monitor hier :  EIZO: FORIS - FG2421
> ein 240HZ Monitor mit VA Panel O_o Kurz mal im internet informiert und herausgefunden, dass ein VA Panel ungefähr genauso hochwertig wie ein ips panel ist. Fall das der monitor ist den du hattest dann würde ich gerne wissen was genau an dem nicht gepasst hat?




Genau den Foris FG2421 hatte ich ja
Ich hatte 2 Tote nicht angesteuerte Pixel (immer schwarz)
Die Farben waren nicht so doll trotz VA Panel
Der als Messias getestete 240Hz Boost verdunkelt das Bild schon sehr das es sich bemerkbar machte und für mich eigentlich keinen Sinn ergibt.
Und das wichtigste oder schlimmste war das ich ein absolut schlechtes grobkörniges Bild am Display Port hatte und überlagerte Pixel (Text wirkte Schwarz/Geld) dadurch tränten beim lesen die Augen.

Über HDMI war das Bild echt Super ABER dann nur mit 60Hz da HDMI nicht mehr rausgeben kann.

Die noch So tollen von Profigamern Farbprofile waren absolut grauenhaft und nichtmal annähernd an der farbechtem Realität! Die Schienen mir farbenblind zu sein wer spielt schon mit extremen Gelbstich?

Der Kontrast bzw der Schwarzwert war über HDMI echt traumhaft im Gegensatz zu meinem TN Samsung


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2014)

Das mit den 75Hz kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich keinen Sinn darin sehe den so einzustellen.
Ist ja nicht einfach mal nur die Hz Zahl die eingestellt werden muss.
Angeschlossen ist er über DP. 
Und vermeidet bitte Doppelposts , dafür gibt's nen edit Button .


----------



## Ratibor (8. Januar 2014)

@Schauderwalz 

Na das klingt ja nicht so toll...  Naja aber der monitor ist ja schon n schritt in die richtige richtung... Ich hoffe mal dass in nächster zeit ähnliche monitore von Asus etc. angeboten werden und dann auch in 27 zoll.


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Januar 2014)

Es würde ja schon vollkommen ausreichen wenn BenQ den XL2720T nen VA Panel Spendiert  

Ich weiss immernoch nicht so richtig was ich will 

Entweder einen 120Hz Monitor der nicht so schöne Farben darstellen kann oder einen IPS/VA Panel monitor der Perfekte Farben hat aber nur 60Hz

Tendiere aber eher zum sehr guten 60Hz


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Es würde ja schon vollkommen ausreichen wenn BenQ den XL2720T nen VA Panel Spendiert
> 
> Ich weiss immernoch nicht so richtig was ich will
> 
> ...



Wobei auf die perfekten Farben Technik bedingt ein relativ schlechter Schwarzwert folgt. Ips Bildschirme haben meistens einen glow Effekt der aus Schwarz grau macht, was man häufig bei frontaler Betrachtung in der Ecken sieht und verstärkt wenn man seitlicher guckt.

MfG


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Januar 2014)

Ja nur was soll man heute kaufen? 

VA oder Gaming TN wenn man viel Wert auf gute Farben legt


----------



## Ratibor (9. Januar 2014)

Am besten wohl noch garnichts und einfach noch etwas abwarten. =D Momentan wüsste ich eh nicht wofür genau man sich einen neuen moni kaufen sollte ...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Am besten wohl noch garnichts und einfach noch etwas abwarten. =D Momentan wüsste ich eh nicht wofür genau man sich einen neuen moni kaufen sollte ...


 
Ja glaub das ist wirklich das beste einfach noch nix kaufen aber die 120/144Hz lassen mich einfach net in Ruhe einmal gesehen schon will mans net mehr missen.
Die andere Seite ist man möcht ja schon nen halbwegs gutes Bild haben muss net IPS sein aber zumindest nen gutes VA Panel.


----------



## Ratibor (9. Januar 2014)

Jip deswegen einfach noch etwas warten und hoffen dass in naher zukunft 120/144hz monitore mit VA/IPS Panel rauskommen. Eizo hat den ersten schritt in die richtige richtung ja schon gemacht weshalb ich denke, dass es nicht mehr so lange dauern kann...


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Januar 2014)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Momentan wüsste ich eh nicht wofür genau man sich einen neuen moni kaufen sollte ...


 

Ja is Besser.... 
Und Haben 


Aber ich bezweifle Langsam das ich Signifikante unterschiede sehen werde zwischen mein TN und nen VA bzw nen IPS Panel. 
IPS hat ja den selben Schwarzwert als nen TN und Farben sind einstellbar.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja is Besser....
> Und Haben
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde aber IPS/VA Panel mit LED viel angenehmer für die Augen.
Mein alter Monitor TN Panel (LGw2361v) hat ja noch keine LED Beleuchtung und das merkt man weil alle TN Panels die ich gesehen hab die LED haben gehen mir voll auf die Augen(zumindest die 120+dinger) bei IPS/VA hab ich das net.
Ich hatte ja schonmal was gelesen das sich TN+LED nich so vertragen anscheinend stimmt das dann schon.
Bei dem BenQ 120Hz ist das genauso viel zu hell/grell egal wie weit die Helligkeit oder Kontrast runtergedreht ist.
Kann mir das einfach net vorstellen das viele Leuten das net stört.
Beim dem neues Eizo gehts doch auch der geht mir net auf die Augen ist halt VA Panel.


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Januar 2014)

Dann Versuche dein Glück mit dem Foris FG2421  zur Not solange RMA bis du einen guten erwischst hast  mir hat der FG2421 aber zu schlechte Farben was auch im Prad Test bemängelt wurde. 2-5 Sternen.

Habe mir Gerade den Eizo Foris FS2333-BK bestellt.

Ich will halt IPS/VA mit sehr guten Farben für Bildbearbeitung und Gelegentlichen Zokkersessisons  dafür brauche ich kein 120Hz Tn Teil.

Mit dem FS2333 mache ich sicher nichts Falsch. Zwar 23 Zoll aber 5 cm näher ran wirkt er wie 24 Zoll Bei 27 Zoll würde mich die zu niedrige Pixeldichte stöhren, besonders bei Bildern.

Samstag soll er Geliefert werden.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber IPS/VA Panel mit LED viel angenehmer für die Augen.
> Mein alter Monitor TN Panel (LGw2361v) hat ja noch keine LED Beleuchtung und das merkt man weil alle TN Panels die ich gesehen hab die LED haben gehen mir voll auf die Augen(zumindest die 120+dinger) bei IPS/VA hab ich das net.
> Ich hatte ja schonmal was gelesen das sich TN+LED nich so vertragen anscheinend stimmt das dann schon.
> Bei dem BenQ 120Hz ist das genauso viel zu hell/grell egal wie weit die Helligkeit oder Kontrast runtergedreht ist.
> ...


 
Es kommt ja auch drauf an wie die LED's angesteuert werden, wenn du da ne PWM Steuerung mit wenig Hz hast, flimmert es dir die Augen weg.
Und das die meisten Monitore eine zu hohe Grundhelligkeit haben, scheint irgendwie normal zu sein.
Es wird ja auch immer nur die Maximalhelligkeit angegeben, was ich für Unsinnig halte.


----------



## Ratibor (10. Januar 2014)

@Schauderwalz 

Ich habe ja einige dieser gaming monitore von asus und benq probiert und nun den ips monitor hier stehen und der unterschied (für mich) war sofort zu erkennen. Das bild bei den tn dingern war zu hell also ausgewaschen und wenn man die dinger so einstellte dass die farben gut aussehen bekam man sofort einen extremen black crush. Bei dem ips monitor hier sind die farben von anfang an schon schön und obwohl der monitor hier teils durch seine seltsam abenteuerliche gammakurve so starke farben hat, hat er absolut keinen black crush. Der unterschied ist schon ziemlich groß. Ich hätte mit dem gaming monitor von asus leben können wenn er eben nicht bei dunklen bildern total versagt hätte.


----------

